
Fixing Xorg's Modesetting Driver Tearing on Intel Skylake IGPs - miduil
https://whirm.eu/posts/fix-for-xorgs-modesetting-driver-tearing/
======
miduil
I'm using i3wm and no compositor; I've had troubles with this fpr multiple CPU
generations and could never figure out how to actually resolve this problem
(without trading CPU power). By reading mpv's FAQ [0] I finally figured out
what is going on. This even resolves the poor video-playback performance on
Firefox, so it's a huge relieve for me.

If you aren't using a compositor and you've experienced tearing effects
on/after switching to kernel mode setting (KMS) I can really suggest you using
a compositor such as compton. From the linked article, here is a test video
for tearing [1].

[0]: [https://github.com/mpv-player/mpv/wiki/FAQ](https://github.com/mpv-
player/mpv/wiki/FAQ)

[1]:
[https://launchpadlibrarian.net/274755154/kenjo_vidtest_60fps...](https://launchpadlibrarian.net/274755154/kenjo_vidtest_60fps.mp4)

